# what full face helmet for AM ?



## bsphere (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm looking for something I can climb with but that will also have enough protection.

I know that the options are MET parachute / Specialized Deviant / Casco Viper.

what should I choose and why?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I think climbing with a fullface is nuts.. i usually take mine ( 661 strike) off while climbing. 
i do recommend mine it's light, lots of ventilations and looks great... although i don't climb while wearing it.

The specialized deviant is the option i would choose among those three though.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The Specialized Deviant is very wearable even in warm conditions. I've worn mine in temps into the 90's here where I live. It's got some padding on the chin strap and ear/jaw area that is designed to come out for warm weather. It does little to affect protection...yes, I've tested it occasionally...LOL! I wear mine all the time, other than road bike or super easy bike path stuff. The helmet is extremely ventilated. By the same token, I don't think it has the protection of my Giro Mad Max by any means, but that's the point.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

I use the Remedy, but I strap it to my camelbak when I climb. I wore it once climbing (when it was really cold) but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a Remedy but only use it when I'm gonna ride something that I think I might need it on. In that case it gets carried up the climb on my camelbak then I wear it on the way down. No way I'd do a lot of pedaling with it on, I have an E2 for that.


----------



## bsphere (Jul 10, 2004)

I have a Giro mad max 2 that I take off while climbing, but i'm looking for something that I can climb with and use the Giro when not climbing


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

bsphere, I've looked into just about every possible option out there. I've also modified a Pryme AL helmet, which works quite well...just not quite as ventilated as the Deviant. The Viper and Parachute are very much like the 3 Giro Switchblades I went through over the years, and they just don't offer the protection of the Deviant or AL. In fact I think the Deviant is actually better ventilated than the Switchblade was just because there's a little more efficient air space around the jaw and ear area. I climb and ride for hours in the Deviant, and I just don't think you'll find what could be classified as a "real" full coverage helmet to compete with the Deviant. It's just not quite up to the actual "moto level" of helmets like the Mad Max, Remedy, etc.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I've had a Fox Rampage for a while and I think thats one of the best vented FF helmets i've had... I think it's better than the Pryme AL which i owned a while back... After my car got broken into and the Rampage got stolen, i'm now on a THE One Carbon. Nice, light and bling ahdnbreathes pretty well but i still think the Rampage breathes better...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The Rampage is a very good helmet. It is still not as ventilated as the Deviant. In fact I think the Deviant is basically a good quality regular bike helmet shell inside a fiberglass...or carbon option...shell. This gives way better protection from big impacts over the likes of a Switchblade, Parachute, or Viper while still giving the inner styrofoam impact protection of a moto style helmet. There are more and bigger vents in the Deviant and more air space for ventilation inside the helmet.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with TNC. I also have a specialized deviant and it is extremely well ventilated for a full face. I came off a Bell ballistic and that was like an oven compared to the deviant. But don't be mistaken, its not as cool as a regular helmet.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I used to have the Switchblade and last year I switched over to the Casco Viper. I also demoed the Met Parachute but I never tried the Specialized.

I would definitely not buy the Met, the mouth guard is pretty useless in my opinion. I can't climb for long period with either the Switchblade or the Viper, I have to take the mouth guard off in order to have enough air flow for breathing. That is what I love of the Viper, it takes 10 seconds to take off the mouth guard and store it in my backpack. The Viper is pretty robust but I would not think that it will be able to take hits as hard as the Specialized. Casco says it is rated for DH but I don't believe that. It is however perfect for me, it definitely offers better protection then a regular XC lid and when I do DH I don't go fast so I believe it will be enough to save my pretty face if I fall.  One thing to consider, the mechanism to take the mouth guard on/off on the Viper is a bit tricky and some people have broken it. However if you have a bit of patience the first few times, it becomes very easy to take it on/off and the helmet is very light.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DirtyJ (Oct 23, 2007)

So whats lighter then a Bell Bellistic?


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I'd rather dremel a Bellistic than pay what Specialized wants for the Deviant.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

EP & shop discount...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I think that you should get whichever fullface you like, and strap it on your pack when you climb cause you won't need the protection ( got heat?) of a fullface while climbing...
don't get me wrong you should never ride without your helmet but climbing with your fullface on is just wrong


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Lol!*



Luigiugueto said:


> I think that you should get whichever fullface you like, and strap it on your pack when you climb cause you won't need the protection ( got heat?) of a fullface while climbing...
> don't get me wrong you should never ride without your helmet but climbing with your fullface on is just wrong


I don't know...the last sentence in your post just made me laugh.


----------



## Jesse Hill (Dec 29, 2006)

TNC said:


> I don't know...the last sentence in your post just made me laugh.


did you make that slick rock drop? Front end looks like it was dropping.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

It's a smooth transition at the bottom, so the angle is not as bad as it looks.


----------



## bsphere (Jul 10, 2004)

i have a full face helmet (giro mad max) and i'm not looking for another dh helmet, just something I can wear while climbing because xc style helmets really scares me (it will be used for all mountain)


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

bsphere, I liked the Deviant for AM use because it's light and not too bulky with padding. That being said I don't use it for DH for that reason. 
Specialized Deviant might be what you're looking for. 
Good luck on your quest for good helmet. 

Kat


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have an older 661 but it's heavy and not well ventilated. It's comfortable though. I'm thinking about buying a Spec Deviant just because I'd be more likely to wear it more often.


----------



## DirtyJ (Oct 23, 2007)

*You what really sucks!?*

that it's so hard to find weights and pics of the inside of the helmets- that would make things SO much easier.
can anyone with influence inform PricePoint or Greenfish to start doing this on their web:madman: site PLEASE!


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

The deviant is a really light weight helmet. I also really like the ratchet fit feature on the back (similar to what most xc helmets have). The sizing on them is slightly weird, I run a S/M Fox Flux, but a Large Deviant. You can find them for just over 100.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah it should quealify as a drop.....
sick nomad by the way

as funny as it sounds, i guess i'm right.. who in their right mind would climb wearing a fullface?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Well, call me crazy.*



Luigiugueto said:


> yeah it should quealify as a drop.....
> sick nomad by the way
> 
> as funny as it sounds, i guess i'm right.. who in their right mind would climb wearing a fullface?


Luigiu...that's why I wear the Deviant "all" the time...because it's cool enough to do so. The helmet is fully capable of being worn in all riding conditions. If the outside temps are bad enough for me...as I said, I've ridden this helmet in 90's temps...I'm not going to be riding period...even naked. If you've actually ridden with the Deviant extensively and found it too hot by its very design, then you're entitled to your opinion...but I don't think you've done this. And while you're entitled to your opinion regardless...until you actually use one, I don't think your assessment of grouping "all" full coverage helmets into one lump is correct. My Deviant and my Giro Mad Max...much like the Remedy...are very different helmets and cannot be compared directly IMO.

On the other hand, maybe your climbing conditions vary from mine. I totally agree with your comment about the logic of wearing a helmet all the time. Many climbs on the trails I ride around where I live and even in places like Moab are very technical and require some serious commitment to make. Not making them can easily result in bailing in a precarious situation. I'm not talking about pedaling up some fireroad. I'd almost say I've fallen more when not making a technical pitchup rather than bombing downhill. I bought a Nomad to "do it all"...climb and descend...and when I fall off in either direction, a good full coverage helmet allows me to get back up and keep riding. I do not contend that everyone should wear a full coverage helmet by any means...but I don't think those that do are mentally challenged.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Well i've seen the Deviant, and i agree it's a totally different helmet. I mean, it's like a friggin 2D with a jaw/mouth protector or something (that's why it was the only one i recommended). . Now i didn't know riding conditions, heading to the trail means at least an hour and a half of climbing for me, while either on a dirt road or on street, where it's relatively safe ( while climbing) to remove my fullface. Not some technical climb where you can't stop because you'll fall off a ledge or something lol. Now if your climbing requires perfection and if you fail to do so it means disaster, then you're absolutely right, you should wear your helmet at all times. Other than that, at least in my conditions of riding, it is absolutely insane to climb with your fullface on. 
Anyways, I'd love to go to moab someday... looks like a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*What stem/bar combo?*

TNC:

(Appologize for thread hijack) Love the Nomad pics. What bar and stem combo are you using? It looks like you have a 70mm stem, but with a rise. Is that an optical illusion or is it really a 90mm 15degree?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm...I just noticed you're from Venezuela. West Texas may be hot, but you're a lot closer to the equator than I am...LOL! At the very least, I'd bet your humidity is pretty high. Looking at the topography there, it looks like there are some mountains...or at least very tall hills like we have here. What's the riding like there?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

It's pretty good, but finding a nice trail here in Caracas is hard. I mean, we have hills and mountains all over the city, but people are either too lazy to build a trail or they won't give us the chance... so it's not easy. Also it's an extremely dangerous city so that might be the downside.
There are some awesome trails in states down south, in the Andes and such. That's as far as downhill/Freeriding/ All mountain goes..
As for epic XC rides there are an endless amount of trails that are amazing. As far as most people know we are famous for our landscapes and natural wonders.. so the scenery is always worth it. Overall it's great, but it could be waay better.

Wanna know something funny?

Red Bull did a race in what we call a Barrio, which are the slums that surround the city, so if you can be better at exploiting the weak sides of a city/country ( our country is basically swimming in money, but the people are extremely poor), tell me how to do it.

Other than that, bikes are extremely expensive and parts are the same... so having a good bike, or being able to buy upgrades is not easy.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey, wasn't that Red Bull deal covered in Bike magazine or one of the others? I think I remember that. Do you guys have much in the way of public land...like there is around Moab, Utah? Even though we don't have much of it in Texas as compared to other western U.S. states, the state park system had quite a bit, and there are private ranches like the main place I ride that have memberships or public access.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

it's harder, cause unlike moab, we ride in the city. if it's a national park or something it's a lot easier cause you just go and ride. When it's in the city there's private property and such involved so we can't just go and build a trail, we have to ask permission and what not.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Tnc,*

what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. That being said,I wear a full
face 50% of the time,and that's on my hardtail. I currently have the THE
Carbon Full Face. Very Nice helment. I never wear my Full while climbing.
I cant do it,my glasses would fog up. I dont even wear my regular helment
while climbing,unless on the street. If you can wear it,more power to you. 
I think it sais alot about that helment. I have a riding buddie who wears his 
knee/shin Roach Guards while climbing. That one still has me scratchin my head?
Have you ever worn Roach T? Anyway,that is the first shot I have seen of you
on this site. Peace.

MTK


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

MTK said:


> what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
> your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. That being said,I wear a full
> face 50% of the time,and that's on my hardtail. I currently have the THE
> Carbon Full Face. Very Nice helment. I never wear my Full while climbing.
> ...


yupp... THE One Carbon is very pimp indeed... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

MTK said:


> what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
> your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. That being said,I wear a full
> face 50% of the time,and that's on my hardtail. I currently have the THE
> Carbon Full Face. Very Nice helment. I never wear my Full while climbing.
> ...


looks like you're in the bay area too... we should hook up and ride... XD


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*A ticket?*



MTK said:


> what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
> your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. That being said,I wear a full
> face 50% of the time,and that's on my hardtail. I currently have the THE
> Carbon Full Face. Very Nice helment. I never wear my Full while climbing.
> ...


Good grief...they write tickets for that in CA?...Lord help us! What's next?...proof of insurance while riding your bike?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Another difference that there seems to be between the Lighter/Airy full faces and the more moto style ones is durability. The light helmets like the deviant and others similar seem to be more of one type use deals like XC helmets where when you crash hard they usually break in the process of saving your noggin. The other moto style helmets seem to be able to take a little more abuse in that aspect.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know. I'd agree with you on the Switchblade and similar helmets...a shell just like an XC helmet formed over a styrofoam cranial box. You can actually push in on the outer shell with your thumb. If you look at the pic of a Deviant that was warranteed, I pulled the inner shell out to show the construction. The inner styrofoam shell is thicker but just as well ventilated. The outer shell is a full fiberglass layup...or carbon if you choose that option. It will take impacts without fracturing the inner styrofoam shell much more like a moto helmet than an XC helmet. It is not indestructible, but no helmet is. Here's a pic of a Pryme AL which is even closer to a moto helmet, but as you can see from the crack in the upper center of the pic, any helmet is capable of being a "one hit deal" if you bash your head into a rock hard enough. My head is grateful for that.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

TNC said:


> ... I wear the Deviant "all" the time...because it's cool enough to do so. ... My Deviant and my Giro Mad Max...much like the Remedy...are very different helmets and cannot be compared directly IMO.


Hey TNC, have you ever tried climbing with a Giro Switchblade or Casco Viper? I'm more and more curious about this Deviant, it sounds too good to be true. I have to admit I'm always very surprised every time I read your posts about your climbing with the Deviant. We seem to be riding the same type of stuff, we both have the same bike but either the Deviant is a marvelous piece of equipment or we definitely don't have the same breathing apparatus!    Me as soon as I have a mouth guard, the air flow is greatly reduced and this impacts my climbing ability quite a bit. I'm not talking about the helmet ventilation, how hot it is or how light/heavy it is. I'm just talking about the breathing while climbing. I think my Swithchblade was a tiny bit better then my new Casco Viper but overall both are terrible and I just can't climb for more then short bursts on a trail. As soon as there is a more extended climb (let's say more then a minute) then I feel like I need to take off the mouth guard because it's like trying to breath through a pillow. I would love to have the protection of a full face while climbing because just like you I've hurt myself much more often while climbing technical stuff then going down.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Banz, the frontal space isn't remotely anything like my Switchblade. You can literally reach in and scratch your nose under the chin bar of the Deviant. If you look at the pic here, the Deviant has a very long forward chin bar. I don't have any better closeups of me wearing the helmet where you could perhaps see better. The guy on the left and me in the middle are both wearing Deviants.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

TNC said:


> Banz, the frontal space isn't remotely anything like my Switchblade. You can literally reach in and scratch your nose under the chin bar of the Deviant. If you look at the pic here, the Deviant has a very long forward chin bar. I don't have any better closeups of me wearing the helmet where you could perhaps see better. The guy on the left and me in the middle are both wearing Deviants.


Hum, I'll have to go try one out I guess. On the pic it seems like you are right and the mouth guard is really long so maybe it doesn't penalize air flow like my Casco Viper. I'm very happy with the Viper but I never even bring the mouth guard when I'm trail riding. When I go to our local DH mountain then sometimes I climb it instead of taking the lifts, in that case I will bring my mouth guard in my backpack an put it on once I reach the top.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

can ypu show some closeups TNC?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I have these on hand.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

MTK said:


> what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
> your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. That being said,I wear a full
> face 50% of the time,and that's on my hardtail. I currently have the THE
> Carbon Full Face. Very Nice helment. I never wear my Full while climbing.
> ...


You wanna know something even funnier? you can see cops talking on the phone while driving and bike cops don't wear their helmets... you can be speeding and go right by a cruiser and they won't even bother and give you a warning... some law enforcement huh?

That THE helmet is really nice, how much for one of those??
doesn't look very well ventilated though.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> You wanna know something even funny? you can see cops talking on the phone while driving and bike cops don't wear their helmets... you can be speeding and go right by a cruiser and they won't even bother and give you a warning... some law enforcement huh?
> 
> That THE helmet is really nice, how much for one of those??
> doesn't look very well ventilated though.


It's not about how many vents there are. It's about where the vents are placed... which is why the Fox Rampage was sooooo cool. Jenson has THE One Carbon Helmets for cheap... very cheap. Clearing out the 07 stock...

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/HE299G00-The+Carbon+One+Helmet+07.aspx


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a nice lid...
I saw, it looks nice but i just bought my 661 Strike so...
i love my helmet, looks killer and keeps me cool under the circumstances i ride in...
Off course the vent placement is important, but protection is obviously most important between the itself and ventilation so that creates a balance between placement and quantity. But if you can create a helmet, that has most ventilation and still manage to have the most protection (or the amount needed) , then you'll have the best helmet, so i think, logically, the more the merrier (plus more vents would make a lighter helmet..)


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*mrp,*



mrpercussive said:


> It's not about how many vents there are. It's about where the vents are placed... which is why the Fox Rampage was sooooo cool. Jenson has THE One Carbon Helmets for cheap... very cheap. Clearing out the 07 stock...
> 
> http://jensonusa.com/store/product/HE299G00-The+Carbon+One+Helmet+07.aspx


That is not the helment I have. Nor was it a wonderful $160. This is the one
I have. http://www.the-industries.com/products/helmets/carbon_izyk.html
I think it's 400 dollars? I got it for under $200 at SeaOtter. I dont know
how much it is now? Sorry I was not specific on that. The two things I
Love about the Helment are the Snug cheek fit,and how Light it is. I dont
care about Vents when buying a FullFace. I use a DOT TroyLee Helment
for DH. Now that is a Hot Helment. Peace.

MTK


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*I'm not talking about Cops,*



Luigiugueto said:


> You wanna know something even funnier? you can see cops talking on the phone while driving and bike cops don't wear their helmets... you can be speeding and go right by a cruiser and they won't even bother and give you a warning... some law enforcement huh?
> 
> That THE helmet is really nice, how much for one of those??
> doesn't look very well ventilated though.


I'm talking about Rangers my friend. Here in CA I have never seen a Bike
Cop without a Helment,and I always look,were bike freaks. What's he
Rollin? Is that a Trek? No,it's a Marin with a Full LX kit. The only time I came
close to getting a ticket was for speeding. She{Ranger}was perched on the side
of the trail halfway up with a Radar Gun as I went Flying past her. Time was 7am
on a wonderful singletrack. She told me to stop,but I did not. She scared me and I
almost hit her. Peace.

MTK


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a Remedy, when I do any climbs more than 10 mins I strap it to my CamelBak 

If Im doing a AM day I'll whip out the bucket helmet and goggles. Wearing the fullface does give me alittle bit more confidence over the skate lid. 

The deviant IMO is alittle sketch. I wouldnt wear one if some one gave it to me for anything more than light AM. I saw one at N* explode on impact.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*At N**



motormonkeyr6 said:


> I have a Remedy, when I do any climbs more than 10 mins I strap it to my CamelBak
> 
> If Im doing a AM day I'll whip out the bucket helmet and goggles. Wearing the fullface does give me alittle bit more confidence over the skate lid.
> 
> The deviant IMO is alittle sketch. I wouldnt wear one if some one gave it to me for anything more than light AM. I saw one at N* explode on impact.


I think I'd be wearing the helmet on the right.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I'd love to hear more reviews on these kinds of helmets. I agree there needs to be more helmets to bridge the gap between open faces and full faces. Where I ride in Texas, nicely vented helmets are a necessity, but I'd prefer more coverage than XC helmet options because of all the rocks and small but steep drops.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Kyle2834 said:


> I'd love to hear more reviews on these kinds of helmets. I agree there needs to be more helmets to bridge the gap between open faces and full faces. Where I ride in Texas, nicely vented helmets are a necessity, but I'd prefer more coverage than XC helmet options because of all the rocks and small but steep drops.


Fox introduces the Flux for that exact same reason, should be what you're asking for.
Plus it's a killer helmet i think it looks great


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

MTK said:


> That is not the helment I have. Nor was it a wonderful $160. This is the one
> I have. http://www.the-industries.com/products/helmets/carbon_izyk.html
> I think it's 400 dollars? I got it for under $200 at SeaOtter. I dont know
> how much it is now? Sorry I was not specific on that. The two things I
> ...


same helmet different decals... I hear ya on the snug fit and it's super comfy on the cheeks unlike the Giros which just squish them way tight yet they stay in place. Wonderful helmet... XD


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Children*



MTK said:


> what's funny is here in CA,you can and will get a ticket for not wearing
> your helment,even on a uphill fireroad climb. ...MTK





TNC said:


> Good grief...they write tickets for that in CA?...Lord help us! What's next?...proof of insurance while riding your bike?


The law in Cali is for children. Adults are not required to wear helmets on bicycles, just motorcycles. I'm not sure the specifics, it may be for kids under 12, but could be up to age 18.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

MTK said:


> I'm talking about Rangers my friend. Here in CA I have never seen a Bike
> Cop without a Helment,and I always look,were bike freaks. What's he
> Rollin? Is that a Trek? No,it's a Marin with a Full LX kit. The only time I came
> close to getting a ticket was for speeding. She{Ranger}was perched on the side
> ...


please dear god tell me they aren't putting speed limits on trails! what is this world coming to?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Slyp Dawg said:


> please dear god tell me they aren't putting speed limits on trails! what is this world coming to?


speed limit on trails in NorCal have always been 25mph... whether or not rangers enforce them or not is another story...


----------



## ebotto (Feb 24, 2008)

I wear a Remedy and usually do 3-4 hour rides. You can take out the cheek pads for more ventilation when climbing. I have tested it and it held up well. I will definately replace it with a CF Remedy soon.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess its not really a full face helmet but I remember seeing a few open face helmets with what appeared to be a tubular metal chin guard. Any body know what they are? 

Im surprised with carbon technology that there havnt been any skeletal full face designs appearing on the market.


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

i was browsing on ChainReaction and I found this Fullface Helmet. I think this will be a good AM fullface helmet since it has a removable chin guard.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I got to see a Cratoni at I-bike. Actually handling it, I think it might have been a little more fragile than my old Switchblade. It was nicely built, however, and I think the outfit is in Germany or somewhere else in Europe


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

The Deviant breathes really well for a full face.


----------



## Baptistro (Nov 19, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Fox introduces the Flux for that exact same reason, should be what you're asking for.
> Plus it's a killer helmet i think it looks great


I have a flux and love it. It's my all arounder, vents extremely well, and has more rear and side coverage than the typical XC race helmet. I just need a full face for downhills now. I've got a bunch of MX helmets, which I can't see climbing with due to their weight, but am thinking of using when either shuttle runs or park days are in order. Do I still need a dedicated BMX/MTB full face?

The Cratoni looks like it would be very versatile with added protection. Any crash reviews?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

don't buy the cratoni.... save some money. that looks like you can make it yourself, plus it looks surprisingly ugly lol.
I rode with my Shoei MX Helmet, tell you the truth the difference is extremely noticeable. It's cooler, lighter and it has a much lower profile. During descents the MX helmet makes your head bob in every single ****ing direction due to weight. So i'd recommend you buy a nice (not necesarilly DOT) dh helmet. 
Love the flux though, if i didn't have my SixSixOne Dirtlid i would've bought the Flux


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

TXPhisher said:


> The Deviant breathes really well for a full face.


You ride in Austin with the Deviant?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Kyle or style police?*



Kyle2834 said:


> You ride in Austin with the Deviant?


So what's wrong with that? If someone wants to ride with pink bib shorts, some white metal-flake vinyl Pearl Izumi road shoes, and aerobars on a Santa Cruz V10, I say it's their right.

What's wrong, Kyle?...insecurity issues? I'm sure he's not the only one riding in Austin with a Deviant. We all know there are plenty of deviants, hippies, and social outcasts to ride with in Austin.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

TNC said:


> So what's wrong with that? If someone wants to ride with pink bib shorts, some white metal-flake vinyl Pearl Izumi road shoes, and aerobars on a Santa Cruz V10, I say it's their right.
> 
> What's wrong, Kyle?...insecurity issues? I'm sure he's not the only one riding in Austin with a Deviant. We all know there are plenty of deviants, hippies, and social outcasts to ride with in Austin.


thanx Tnc... I've always wondered why i get weird looks when i wear lycra and my body armour... insecurity... thats gotta be it... XD


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL!...OMG!...you wear lycra! Well, I'm obviously just having some fun with my response here...both to you and Kyle...but it is interesting to see how style conscious bicyclists are compared to many other activities. And I don't mean that most other sports or activities aren't style conscious, just that few of the participants are so vocal about pointing out the "differences" among others in their attire and equipment. Thinking something about what others wear during an activity is quite different from shooting one's mouth off about a perceived fashion fauxpas. Riding dirt motorcycles with a lot of different riders over the years often brings out fellow riders who show up wearing work boots, blue jeans, a sweatshirt, garden gloves, and an open-face polycarbonate helmet. And from a strictly performance and safety oriented view on their attire it's obvious that they "could" do better on apparel choices...but...it's seldom brought out in conversation unless the info about "better" apparel/equipment is solicited. People can make their own choices within reason, and if they keep riding they'll see the logic in clothing and equipment selection as they proceed. They usually don't need anyone beating them over the head with the 2X4 of logic...or perceived logic. It seems many cyclists love to use 2X4's...LOL!


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I wasn't aware my post had implications. 

I prefer the look of full face helmets and wanted to make sure I wouldn't be crazy for riding with one in the 95* 80% humidity windless weather.

And a camo full face, camo clothes, and camo bike so nobody can ever ever see me!


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*derby,*



derby said:


> The law in Cali is for children. Adults are not required to wear helmets on bicycles, just motorcycles. I'm not sure the specifics, it may be for kids under 12, but could be up to age 18.


I think you are confused by my post. Your above statement is correct for Street
Riding In CA. I am speaking of Mid Pen Rangers. DownHill limit is 15mph. You
must wear a helment when on the bike,climbing or not. That is my understanding.

MTK


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

deviant, nuff said.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

i've been meaning to try on the deviant, don't believe in buying helmets online, unless i be pest and try it at the lbs, and then get it online...

come to think of it.....

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: 


owner at the lbs ain't any good to me too...
overcharges, doesn't seem to interested.
not the right way to run a biz.

:skep:


----------

